# Best Value Dublin Airport Parking-promotional codes?



## Madilla (14 Sep 2011)

I wonder if any one has any promotional codes for airport parking? Maybe someone can recommend cheapest parking convenient to M1 coming from Drogheda.Thks


----------



## Sue Ellen (14 Sep 2011)

Found this on Google but know absolutely nothing about the company so you will need to do some reviews etc. before choosing anything http://www.parksmart.ie/airport/dublin/parking/dublin_airport_parking.html  You could also check Google out to see if you can come up with some vouchers.

If you have a read through some of the  in this forum you may get some advice from those.


----------



## Lucille (14 Sep 2011)

*Smartpark*

We used the Smartpark website last week. It all went smoothly. €4 per night is the norm. I was doing it last minute so had to choose the underground one under The Wright Venue as I didn't have access to a printer at the time. The access codes come via txt. Bus €2 per person paid separately. Go to Coach Park to get bus on the return.


----------



## madiganm (14 Sep 2011)

The Carlton hotel is very good, they run a shuttle bus to and from the hotel which is only 5 mins away


----------

